
Number of Internet users by language (pic) - iamelgringo
http://www.newscientist.com/data/images/archive/2706/27062201.jpg
======
DrJokepu
Let me point out the obvious; that is, the title of this submission is
slightly misleading as this is not a chart of the number of internet users by
language, it's a chart of the number of internet users by country of
residence. There's no such language such as "US" or "UK", and while there are
many notable differences, I wouldn't consider UK English and US English
different languages. Obviously, there's also no "Indian" or "Chinese"
language.

~~~
iamelgringo
My bad. I wrote the title in haste. Sorry about that. The image also leaves
out Latin America/Spanish Internet users.

------
poutine
Misleading. Having lived in China I can tell you that an Internet user there
is nowhere near equivalent to an Internet user in the US in terms of how often
and to what extent they use the Internet.

For a more relevant breakdown of sophisticated Internet users by country see:
<http://downloadstats.mozilla.com/>

Another interesting metric would be open source projects per capita.

------
arendvr
Brazil Number of Internet users: 67,500,000 Percentage of world's internet
users: 3.4

India Number of Internet users: 60,000,000 Percentage of world's internet
users: 5.2

Either the numbers are seriously messed up, or an Indian is worth 1.7
Brazilians

------
compay
Having no Spanish speaking countries on the map makes that woefully
incomplete. There are more native speakers of Spanish on Earth than English.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers).

------
aptimpropriety
Why isn't there a subset of web traffic/application for Adult Content?

Perhaps urban myth, but I remember 5-10 years ago people would talk of large
percentages of online content consisting of such material.

------
fserb
Very nice. But how come Brazil has more internet users than Germany and India
but it shows as having a smaller percentage of the world's internet users?

~~~
dtf
Also: 67.5m is supposed to be 26% of Brazil's population, which would make it
260m. The CIA book's 2008 estimate for Brazil's population is only 190m.

------
gruseom
Where's Russia?

~~~
ilyak
Indeed! And why is it modded down? It would still be something like 80 mln,
Ukraine and Belarus included.

~~~
mindaugas
Ukraine and Belarus are not Russia :)

EDIT: Usually Eastern and Central Europe are "forgotten" in these surveys and
statistics...

~~~
ilyak
Isn't it about languages, not countries?

When it's about languages, you count language users.

~~~
mindaugas
Correct me if I'm wrong but I think majority of Ukraine and Belarus people
speak russian only as a second language.

So we then we should count ukrainians and belorussians separately.

~~~
pesho
Russian is also an official language in Belarus, so you should count them in.
Ukraine is a different story.

------
luckyland
I guess this is a somewhat interesting chart, but it's got nothing to do with
language except one unqualified prediction about what languages will dominate
a future Internet.

Please title your post more appropriately.

Now, about the chart itself...

How did the authors fail to sample Russia - the most demographically
significant userbase between N.A/Europe and China/India?

------
jazzychad
I was honestly surprised to see that email was only 6% of internet traffic.
Also surprised to see gaming at only 2%.

~~~
ilyak
They aren't traffic intensive, even if the number of messages/connections is
vast.

Things can change for gaming if they move image rendering into the cloud
(which I doubt would work)

~~~
csomar
if third world countries raise Internet Bandwidth and Speed and broaden the
internet culture

------
csomar
China just doubled in size from 2006 to 2008.

Very interesting, the Internet field is still booming...

